# Cruze RPO codes?



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

You won't find them on the vehicle.
Look in the Chevrolet EPC if you have it, or give me your VIN and I can try to see what you have.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

RPOs are located on the glove box door. 

Here is a link to what they mean:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ssion-forum/652-2011-cruze-rpo-code-list.html


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...THANKS (five stars awarded)!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

sweet. thanks Chvymgr


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> RPOs are located on the glove box door.
> 
> Here is a link to what they mean:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ssion-forum/652-2011-cruze-rpo-code-list.html


Very nice post


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I just checked the codes on our LTZ and _some_ aren't included in the above list:

FHO 
MM1
NC7 = Emissions Override?
PDD = 2LT Driver Convenience Package?
QOI = Tires, P225/45R18-91W, all-season (Michelin)
R9N
SLM = Stock Order, Processing Code?
UE1 = On-Star?
UZ5 = Speaker System?
VRG, VRH, VRK, VRL, VRM, VRN, VRR
V8D
WGA
YF5 = California Emissions?
1LZ
1SZ
6X1, 7X1, 8X2, 9X2


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I pulled these from a Holden site

UE1 OnStar, 6 months of Directions and Connections plan
PDD 2LT Driver Convenience Package
YF5 Emissions, California state requirements 


I may have missed finding some but this is my list of unknowns

A53, A64, A69, B8Y,FHO, MM1, PDA, PDN, R6F, R6P, R7K, SLM
VRG, VRH, VRK, VRL, VRM, VRN, VRR, V8E, WGA, 6X1, 7X1, 8X2, 9X2


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

*Got these from southern arizona auto company (gm dealer)*
This was from a page with description and photo of an LS Cruze

Sz - discount option package
2ls - 2ls trim package
4aa - interior trim
6x1 - component frt lh non computer sel susp
7x1 - component frt rh non computer sel susp
8x2 - component rr lh non computer sel susp
9x2 - component rr rh non computer sel susp
a51 - front bucket seats
a53 - adjuster pass st manual, 6-way
a64 - seat rr split, folding, 40/60
a69 - rstrnt st-belt tnsnr, frt, var2
aec - power window, drvr express down
aed - power window, pass express down
aeq - power window,rrdrs express down
afb - jet black / medium titanium
ah4 - manual seat adjuster, driver 8 way
ahn - restraint provisions latch
ajc - rstrnt head, fr seat,up/dn adj
akk - windshield style acoustic pvb
akp - window type solar absorbing windshield type tinted
akx - window type solar absorbing
al0 - sensor indctr inflatable rstrnt frt pass/child prsnce detector
aqp - restraint head, rr seat, center
au3 - lock control side dr, elec
awo - rstrnt sys rr stblt,rr,3pnt ctr
axj - vehicle type passenger car
ayf - airbags, driver & front passenger frontal knee side impact & head curtain; rear outboard passengers side impact & head curtain
b34 - carpeted frnt and rr floor mats
b35 - carpeted rear floor mats
b76 - cluster color inst, black
bah - eqp security sys,immob,step two
bs1 - acoustic insulation pkg
c49 - defogger rr window, electric
c67 - air conditioning
c91 - lamp intr, roof, courtesy
c95 - lamp intr,roof,crtsy & 2 rdng
d31 - mirror, manual inside rr view
d75 - handle o/s door body color
da1 - arm rest rr seat, storage
dbu - cnsle frt cmpt,flr,arm rst sldn
dlv - visors, driver/ frt passenger w/ vanity mirrors
dwt - outside mirrors, manual
e17 - bumper 2.5 mph e3e - handle o/s, l/gate, r/cmpt,chrm
ea1 - pocket front seat back, lh
ea2 - pocket front seat back, rh
ebj - trim seat cloth
ef7 - country united states of america (usa)
fcu - trim door leather
fe9 - 50-state emissions
fho - vehicle fuel gasoline e10
fx3 - stabilitrak - stability control system w/ traction control
fx6 - axle, 3.87 final drive ratio
ggw - taupe gray metallic
gna - chassis equip front strut asm
gng - suspension, rear enhanced
j93 - abs brakes, frnt disc/rr drum
jj2 - brake lining brake noise & dust performance
k09 - alternator, 120 amps
kc7 - receptacle electrical, rr seat
kcl - heater duct
ktf - primary & add'l foldable key
lhd - left hand drive
lod - plant code lordstown, oh, usa
luw - engine, 1.8l ecotec vvt dohc 4 cyl
mdc - molding b/s upper bright
mh8 - transmission, 6 spd automatic
mm1 - merchandised trans auto equip
n37 - steer column tilt, telescoping
n45 - steering wheel
n92 - wheel covers, silver painted
nj1 - steer pwr, non-var ratio, elect
nt7 - emission system federal,tier 2
p76 - compact spare tire (replaces tire sealant and inflator kit)
pwm - wheels, 16" steel
qyw - tires, all season blackwall
r7e - license plate charge identifier
r9n - control-sales item no. 89
slm - sales processing stock orders
t3w - lamp system daytime running, reduced intensity low beam
t4a - headlamps halogen
t74 - headlamps control auto, delay
t83 - headlamps control auto on-off
tm7 - battery, rundown protection
tpv - grille rdtr, black,w/chrome bar
ts6 - lamp stop, high level
ttx - radio equip aux conn (line in)
tu2 - lamp marker, side
u07 - horn fanfare
u2k - xm radio - service subscription sold separately by sirius/xm after 3 months
u91 - antenna short, roof, radio
uag - infotainment display graphic info display (gid), var 1
udc - display instrument driver info enhanced (one color graphic)
ue1 - 6 mths onstar directions & connections with automatic crash response and turn-by-turn navigation (ask dealer about geographic coverage)
uh0 - indicator seat belt warning, lh
uh1 - indicator seat belt warning, rh
uj2 - indicator engine oil life
ujm - tire pressure monitor
uls - lock control steering column umn - speedometer inst, miles & kilo, miles odometer
utj - theft deterent electrical, unauthorized entry
uye - am/fm stereo, cd & mp3 player
uz6 - audio system, 6 speaker
v48 - coolant eng maximum protection
v8d - vehicle statement us
vhy - protector body sheet metal, high corrosion preventive
vk3 - front license plate bracket
vrg - value added asm cockpit
vrh - value added asm steering column
vrk - value added asm roof trim
vrl - value added asm frnt horizontal suspension
vrm - value added asm frnt vertical suspension
vrn - value added asm rear suspension
vrr - value added asm tires & wheels
vtw - glovebox, aux, center dash
vwc - panel ctr instrument
wga - collection rdo equip receiving unit, radio
xl7 - freq rating 315 mhz, long dist


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> RPOs are located on the glove box door.


Err... can somebody please post a picture with the actual location? I can't find them


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

ALiCE said:


> Err... can somebody please post a picture with the actual location? I can't find them


In the USA and Canada the label is on the inside of the right hand glove box.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I spent the time to record the RPO codes in my glovebox, and matched all the ones I could find. I'm missing MM3 & KGB.

For quick reference, its a '14 Cruze 1LT 1.4T 6M with no packages added, just a front license plate which was required by MS chevy dealers.

AED - WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, PASSENGER, EXPRESS DOWN
AEQ - WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, RR DRS, EXPRESS DOWN
AFF - INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #6
AG6 - ADJUSTER PASS ST - MANUAL, 4 WAY 
AHN - RESTRAINT PROVISIONS - LATCH 
AH3 - ADJUSTER FRT ST - MANUAL, 4 WAY, DRIVER 
AJC - RESTRAINT - HEAD, FRT SEAT, UP/DOWN ADJUSTMENT
AKK - WINDSHIELD STYLE - ACOUSTIC PVB 
AKP - WINDOW TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING
AKX - WINDSHIELD TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING
AU3 - LOCK CONTROL - SIDE DR, ELE
AWO - RESTRAINT SYSTEM RR - SEAT BELT, REAR, 3 POINT, CTR
AXG - WINDOW - POWER OPERATED-EXPRESS DRIVER UP/DOWN 
AXJ - VEHICLE TYPE - PASSENGER CAR
AYF - RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER & PASS FRT, FRT SEAT 
A51 - SEAT - FRT BKT, CUSTOM
A64 - SEAT RR - SPLIT, FOLDING, 40/60
A69 - RESTRAINT - SEAT BELT TENSIONER, FRT, VAR. 2
BAH - EQUIPMENT - SECURITY SYSTEM, IMMOBILIZATION, STEP TWO
BIH - INSULATION ACUSTICAL PKG, HOOD
BS1 - INSULATION - ACOUSTICAL PKG
BS2 - - INSULATION ACUSTICAL PKG, ADDED MATERIAL
BS4 - INSULATION BACK PNL
B34 - COVERING FRT - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT
B35 - COVERING REAR - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT
B76 - CLUSTER COLOR - INST, BLACK
C49 - DEFOGGER - RR WINDOW, ELECTRIC
C67 - HVAC SYSTEM - AIR CONDITIONER FRT, ELECTRONIC CONTROLS
C91 - LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY
C95 - LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY & DUAL READING
DA1 - ARM REST - RR SEAT, STORAGE
DBU - CONSOLE - FRT COMPT, FLOOR, ARM REST SLIDING
DLV - MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER & PASS, W/MIRROR & COVER 
DP6 - MIRROR PROVISIONS - HOUSING, PAINTED 
DWY - MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, MANFOLD, AUX WFOV/DRVR, CNVX/PASS
D31 - MIRROR I/S R/V - TILT 
D75 - HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR
EA2 - POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, RH 
EBJ - TRIM SEAT - CLOTH, MESH 
EF7 - COUNTRY - UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA) 
E17 - BUMPER - 2.5 MPH
E3E - HANDLE - O/S, L/GATE, R/CMPT, CHROME
FCT - TRIM DOOR - MESH FABRIC
FE9 - CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, FEDERAL
FJW - VEHICLE FUEL GASOLINE
FW7 - RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.83 
FX3 - RIDE AND HANDLING - AUTOMATIC ELECTRONIC CONTROLLED
GAZ - PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, OLYMPIC WHITE (G) 8624 
GNA - CHASSIS EQUIP FRONT - STRUT ASM
GNF - CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK
I14 - ENGINEERING MODEL YEAR
JJ2 - BRAKE LINING - BRAKE NOISE AND DUST PERFORMANCE
J93 - BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, ABS, 15"
KCL - HEATER - DUCT, RR PASS (2ND POSN) 
KC7 - RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, RR SEAT 
KGB - ?????????????????????
KRD - FUEL RATING OCTANE NO. 91
KTA - AUDIO INTERFACE 
KTF - PRIMARY FOLDABLE, ADDITIONAL FOLDABLE 
K34 - CRUISE CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, ELECTRONIC
LHD - VEHICLE DRIVE - LEFTHAND DRIVE
LOD - PLANT CODE - LORDSTOWN, OH, USA
LUV - ENGINE ECOTEC TURBO 1.4L VARIABLE VAVLE TIMING DOHC 4-CYLINDER SEQUENTIAL MFI
MAH - NORTH AMERICAN MKT
MDC - MOLDING B/S UPPER - BRIGHT
MM3 - ??????????????????
MR5 - TRANSMISSION - 6 SPD MANUAL
NCH - DOOR LOCKS - REAR CHILD SECURITY
NJ1 - STEERING - POWER, NON-VARIABLE RATIO, ELECTRIC 
NT7 - EMISSION SYSTEM - FEDERAL, TIER 2 
N34 - STEERING WHEEL - LEATHER, 3 SPOKES 
N37 - STEERING COLUMN - TILT, TELESCOPING 
QYW - TIRE ALL - P215/60R16-94S BW R/PE ST TL ALS 
RU5 - TIRE, COMPACT SPARE & WHEEL
R7E - LICENSE PLATE CHARGE IDENTIFIER
R9N - CONTROL-SALES ITEM NO. 89
SLM - SALES PROCESSING STOCK ORDERS
TM7 - BATTERY - LN2, FLA, 12V, 60AH, 438 ENCCA
TPV - GRILLE - RADIATOR, BLACK, W/CHROME BAR
TS6 - LAMP - STOP, HIGH LEVEL
TU2 - LAMP - MARKER, SIDE
T3W - LAMP SYSTEM - DAYTIME RUNNING, REDUCED INTENSITY LOW BEAM
T4A - HEADLAMPS - HALOGEN
T74 - HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, DELAY 
T83 - HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFF 
UAG - INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - GRAPHIC INFO DISPLAY (GID), VAR 1
UC3 - STEERING WHEEL CONTROLS
UDC - DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (ONE COLOR GRAPHIC) 
UD0 - SENSOR INDICATOR INFLATABLE RESTRAINT, FRT RH/CHILD PRESENCE DETECTOR
UE1 - 6 MTHS ONSTAR DIRECTIONS & CONNECTIONS WITH AUTOMATIC CRASH RESPONSE AND TURN-BY- TURN NAVIGATION (ASK DEALER ABOUT GEOGRAPHIC COVERAGE)
UH0 - INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , LH
UH1 - INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , RH
UJM - TIRE PRESS INDICATOR - MANUAL LEARN
UJ2 - INDICATOR - ENGINE OIL LIFE
ULS - LOCK CONTROL - STEERING COLUMN
UMN - SPEEDOMETER - INST, MILES & KILO, MILES ODOMETER
UPF - WIRELESS INTERFACE - SHORT RANGE, VOICE REC
USR - RECEPTACLE USB
UTJ - THEFT DETERENT - ELECTRICAL, UNAUTHORIZED ENTRY
UYE - RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA, MUSIC NAVIGATOR (GMNA VERSION) 
UZ6 - SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, PREMIUM
U07 - HORN - FANFARE 
U2K - DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND
U25 - LAMP INTR, RR COMPT, COURTESY
U91 - ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIO
VHY - PROTECTOR - BODY SHEET METAL, HIGH CORROSION PREVENTIVE
VK3 - LICENSE PLATE FRONT - FRT MOUNTING PKG
VRG - VALUE ADDED ASM COCKPIT
VRH - VALUE ADDED ASM STEERING COLUMN
VRK - VALUE ADDED ASM ROOF TRIM
VRL - VALUE ADDED ASM FRNT HORIZONTAL SUSPENSION
VRM - VALUE ADDED ASM FRNT VERTICAL SUSPENSION
VRN - VALUE ADDED ASM REAR SUSPENSION
VRR - VALUE ADDED ASM TIRES & WHEELS
VTW - COMPARTMENT - STOWAGE, I/P, W/LID
VWC - PANEL CENTER - INSTRUMENT, HIGH GLOSS BLACK
VY7 - KNOB - TRANS CONT LEVER, LEATHER
VZE - MODEL YEAR 2014
V48 - COOLANT - ENGINE MAXIMUM PROTECTION 
V8D - VEHICLE STATEMENT US
WGA - COLLECTION RDO EQUIP RECEIVING UNIT, RADIO
WR6 - WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 8
XJ2 - CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWERED
XL7 - FREQUENCIES RATING - 315 MHZ, LONG DISTANCE
ZAD - TIRE SPARE T115/70R16 SL 92M BW
Z54 - MODEL CONVERSION - LT
04Y - TRIM COLOR SEAT - Midnight Onyx
1CN - TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - Midnight Onyx 939T
1SC - (GNG) REAR COMPOUND CRANK SUSPENSION WITH Z-LINK
1SZ - DISCOUNT OPTION PACKAGE
4AA - INTERIOR TRIM
6X1 - COMPONENT FRT LH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP
7X1 - COMPONENT FRT RH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP
8X2 - COMPONENT RR LH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP
9X2 - COMPONENT RR RH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I spent the time to record the RPO codes in my glovebox, and matched all the ones I could find. I'm missing MM3 & KGB.
> 
> For quick reference, its a '14 Cruze 1LT 1.4T 6M with no packages added, just a front license plate which was required by MS chevy dealers.
> 
> ...


MM3 MERCHANDISED TRANS MANUAL EQUIPMENT
KGB FLEET INCENTIVE RYDER TRANSPORTATION SERVICES 

Send View Profile: Chevy Customer Care - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums a PM (not visitor message) with a VIN and valid email address and she will send you the codes breakdown to your exact "do not remove" sticker build.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

To revive an old post, but I had a job finding the codes on my recent 2018 Cruze, right in the spare wheel well and very hard to read, so took a picture and read them on my PC.
I still have some missing because my service manual is for a US model I believe, I found some of the missing in a PDF from the AC-Delco site.
Six still unaccounted for.
0ST (ZERO ST)
WMJ 
4ST
R7K
R7W
SLM

T.W.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone know what these RPO's mean?

WGA - COLLECTION RDO EQUIP RECEIVING UNIT, RADIO
WGC - COLLECTION RDO EQUIP RECEIVING UNIT, GPS
Not sure what RDO means. Radio? What is being collected? How?​​Both my LS's, with basic 6-speaker systems, have the WGA RPO.​​Doug​​.​


----------



## STEVAN-SP (Nov 22, 2020)

lostjuan said:


> Does anyone know where on the vehicle are the RPO codes? I quickly checked all four doors and the trunk with no luck.
> Here is a link to the legend of the American codes.
> 404 Error


GLOVE BOX IS WHERE THEY ARE ON MY 2011 CRUZE LT


----------



## jesusbarrera063 (9 mo ago)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ I need the key fob code to program


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jesusbarrera063 said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ I need the key fob code to program


Welcome Aboard!

I did not know the Key Fob had an RPO code, but ...
Look on your glove box door, take a picture of the codes there and compare to the lists above.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


I think you may want this though...








Programming a new key fob witha preexistent key?


Hello, I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with standard 4 button Key fob. Awhile ago the joint section that held the key into the key fob broke off across the edge. So now.... I just have a loose key and a fob. And since the end piece broke off all the way.... they're no longer connected. (Very...




www.cruzetalk.com












Unlocking door with manual key causes alarm to go off


had my 14 ls since november. just popped into my head that i never used the manual key to unlock the door and decided to try it. it unlocks fine, but the horn starts honking until I press the button on the fob or put the key in the ignition. should this be happening? i cant have the alarm go off...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

